# Duvida entre marcas de Estações Meteo



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2008 às 15:16)

Olá.

Gostaria de comprar uma estação meteorológica com ligação ao PC, para colocar dados online.
Após uma breve pesquisa, fiquei na dúvida entre a LaCrosse WS-2308AL e a Oregon WMR100.
Qual destas estações será a melhorzita? A LaCrosse é um pouquinho mais cara, mas até 300€ não haverá problema!!

O que me aconselham?


----------



## HotSpot (11 Abr 2008 às 15:49)

Compra a Oregon 928NX (Oregon 968 nos EUA) no ebay americano.

Sai mais barata e é melhor que qualquer uma dessas.


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 02:38)

300€? Oregon WMR-200 ou a 928NX sem dúvida


----------

